# smoking squirrels and chipmunks



## jmatterhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

i know this sound out there but i just read the frog leg smoke and was thinking that it would be different im just not sure how to smoke squirrel. i have roasted it on an open fire and i like it for a camp meal. anyone tried smoking them or am i just that strange?


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have some that I wanted to smoke with my shotgun for the damage they caused around my property but I quickly came to my senses and just trapped them and released in a park.  The next time I have a problem with them I will put them in a box with postage due and send them to you..lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2010)

I've eaten many a squirrel in the past, but never a chipmunk !
That's where I draw the line.
The tiny amount of nibbling you would get from the little beast is not worth the destruction of something so cute !







Bearcarver


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never tried smoking squirrels. i have cooked them on the grill, but i would say wrap the little critters in bacon, and maybe just a simple rub that wont over power the squirrel meat, and would say maybe smoke to 160-170 degrees. As small as they are i would smoke them low and slow, because if you run the heat up to fast, you might take a chance of drying them out. I think they would be good smoked, kept us posted and dont forget the QVIEW.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never smoked them either. I shoot them all the time at my farm because they get into the house and destroy things. Maybe next time I shoot one I will have to muster up enough courage after several beverages and try it on the smoker.


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 8, 2010)

I smoke squirrels as well as grill them.  Wrap in bacon, with just a little garlic and salt/pepper, smoke at 190 until they are 168 to 170 internal.  Using oak or mesquite on them is my favorite.  Great stuff.  Never done a chipmunk, but they would definitely be small, about the sixe of a turtle dove.  Definitely have to wrap them in bacon as well.  The dogs, coyotes, bobcats, hawks and eagles sure like them around here.  I am sure they hunt and take more than I could evr desire.

None of these critters are cute to me.  They destroy property in a big way.  And there are so many of them and adapt to new obstacles so easily.  It would be hard to believe they would ever be gone from the landscape.  I use a .22 Marlin on them, a shotgun would be a real mess.  Sometimes I get out my air rifle, but not that much anymore.  My grandson still prefers the air rifle and not his Cricket 22 for the squirrels.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bob Rivers, Chipmunks roasting on an open fire.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe a BONG! ha!

beard


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL----I have shot 31 squirrels in the last 2 years because they wreck my bird feeders. I live in a log house, and no chipmunk has ever done any damage to anything in or around my house. We used to have flying squirrels at our cabin in the mountains. They used to chew up the toilet paper in the outhouse. All we had to do was keep the paper in a Crisco can. Squirrels are good to eat, like my Grandfather used to say, "There aint much meat there, but they sure are good pickin". I still see no reason to kill chipmunks. There is more meat on a dove than on a cute little chipper.


Bearcarver


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 8, 2010)

When your a stockman by trade or just have a few cows or horses, chipmunks are about as welcome as praire dogs, moles and rats.  They dig holes and tunnels that take a prize head of beef and make hamburger.  Not to mention, they gtet into feed bins and eat the grains.

I put the size up about comparing them to turtel dove just as a way to explain that it would be a lot of wok for little meat.  Haven't even hunted dove for a couple of years, the work to get the meat is not enjoyable anymore.  Lots of work around here to do as it is, plus arthritis in my fingers is starting to make it harder to pick shot.

But on the other hand, I do know people who have ate it wrapped in bacon and love it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now I have eaten grilled squirrel but never have smoked one so give it a try and post some Qview and we all mite just have to try it one day.


----------



## jak757 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now THAT is funny!!!


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 8, 2010)

Next time we smoke them I'll post some pics.


----------



## tony111 (Mar 9, 2010)

I take two or 3 squirrels and put them in a pressure cooker for about 40 min. Out of the cooker and into the smoker preheated to 150 to 160 and smoke for 1 to 1 1/2 hours with hickory. Out of the smoker and pull all the meat off the bone and into the tupperware. Makes for some great sandwichs .
This works great for me and I hope it helps you out.


----------



## meateater (Mar 9, 2010)

Been years since I've had tree rats. Yes they are good but have never had them smoked other than from a .20 guage.


----------



## bustintires (Mar 9, 2010)

ok i will admit it. I have eatin a chipmunk, or at least tried to. the meat was all yellowish and smelled kinda like plastic. now stellar jays on the other hand are excellent if you can get enuff of them. best in the fall when there eating nuts.(shhh, dont tell anyone)


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've eatin a lot of squirrel and rabbit. I've never tried chipmunk though. 
I would think it would take way toooo many of them to make up a meal. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## dyce51 (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually make "beef" sticks or snack sticks out of squirrel.  I'm the only one in my family that eats wild game so I make things I like ....lol  any way I grind, season, stuff and smoke em into snack sticks.   As for chipmunks....not enough meat for me.


----------

